# Pig Peckers, Fattie and lots of snow



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

Was searching different smoked this and that sites on the internet when I came across pig peckers, I realized I had never made them so figured I would give it a try.

Before the smoke begins I want to share the work shoveling out the path to the smoker.
I used to store it on my porch but recently moved it out to where we store the mowers and other machinery.
As most of you know and many others experienced our part of the country got a LOT of snow recently.  
Here's my path-started out the front door heading away from the house over towards the field...


Make a right by the compost bin...


Keep straight and to the left of the winter rye, it's down there somewhere...


Make a left by the blueberry bushes and then a right after the next compost bin...



Looking out...


I was told several times I was crazy for digging out that path just for some smoked meat, but damn that!  A little snow, or flood, or end of the world will keep me from smoking.

Now...on to the food.

First the fattie.
Only option the store had was Hatfield sausage, personally I use JD sausages but this will have to do.
Mixed minced garlic and chipotle rub with the sausage.  
Tossed some shredded mozzarella, fried garlic, Italian seasoning, extra oregano, crushed red pepper flakes (not shown) placed on plastic wrap, squeezed into a firm log and into the freezer for 10 minutes.
Split the sausage, cheese in, seal and more rub on top.







Now the peckers.
A raw breakfast sausage link wrapped in bacon and rolled in brown sugar and cayenne pepper, and of course I did some with chipotle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









2 are regular brown sugar one with cayenne and one with chipotle, the other is Brownulated sugar with cayenne, it is supposed to be free flowing large granules of brown sugar but unfortunately has very little brown sugar flavor to it.

Cooked the bacon slightly before wrapping


Into the smoke, 225-250 over oak.


Little blowout on the fattie...they say it is a very common thing and I shouldn't feel like less of a man because of it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pulled fattie at 165 and peckers when they looked good, 2-2.5 hours.


Peckers and a few slices of pig candy



Pig peckers were great, smoky, meaty, bacony, sweet with some heat. But they are definitely something I won't make often.
Sausage wrapped in bacon coated in sugar...now that's healthy!

It may not be good for the heart but is definitely good for the soul 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Now I'm out the door to throw a chuckie and a honey chipotle turkey breast on


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 22, 2009)

I had nver heard of "pig peckers" unitl now either.   Nice looking fattie as well.

Points for that setup up in the snow there.


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 22, 2009)

Man those pig peckers look good.  I've got to try those.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 22, 2009)

Whew, I was sure glad to see that "pig peckers" were sausages. From the guy who once tried black eggs I thought for sure all the snow was making you really venture into some new territory.

Very interesting way to roll up a fattie. Never would have thought of that on my own. Looks ooey, gooey and tasty. Cheese and sausage is a great combo nearly everytime.

Now, let's talk about that path to the smoker. How dang far is that? Great description, had me laughing the whole time even though I was feeling bad for you. Looked like you shoveled all the way to NYC. 







for going through all the hassel for some smokey goodness and for showing us something new.

One question.  Any thoughts of that shed being moved closer to your house as soon as the snow goes away? LOL


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 22, 2009)

Brother I am gonna give you points just for dealing with all that snow 













Aint no way in this world I would have done it, I love smokin as much as the next guy, but I aint shoveling that much snow to do it

BTW......Nice looking food also  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






PS....most of us Texans hate the snow...in case you were wondering


----------



## walle (Dec 22, 2009)

_Across the yard_
_Around the compost_
_A'through the rye __To the smoker we go!!_

Fire it up!! gotta give you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for perseverence, brother!  That was some kinda shoveling!

I gotta try the PP's.  Can't wait to have the mother-in-law over and offer her a pig pecker
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Tracey


----------



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I almost gave up half way but I had bought the meat and was itching for some smoke so the thought of the TBS kept me going.

Dude, not sure how far it was.  I actually thought about measuring so I think I will.

That shed wouldn't set properly around the house due to its size and a couple of pine trees close by on the side and back but I am planning on a smaller one just for the smoker and some electric/tv in it that will fit properly.
Don't have to get permits if it isn't permanent and no concrete was poured, damn City...


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 22, 2009)

I forgot to add


[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have never heard of pig peckers either also. I was alittle scared at first but then as I scan forther down the better I felt to. But then after seeing the trouble you have just to smoke I wish yousome of our warm weather that will allow you to move your smoker down to the house. Your fattie is so good looking too. I like your choice of fillings too.


----------



## big game cook (Dec 22, 2009)

thats dedication. looks good to me especially on a cold day. watch that pooch. i think he may have some evil in him,lol.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 22, 2009)

FIU, when I saw the thread title, I had to check it out. Pig Peckers, LOL. Well I'm glad I did. I think those are something that I will need to make as well. They have that corkscrew thing going on, just like a real pigs pecker, only their not a foot and half long LOL. By the way, is that in your backyard, or did you move to the Arctic LOL. More coming our way tonight and tomorrow, and lots of freezing rain, oh I can't wait
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## meatball (Dec 22, 2009)

I never thought I'd say this Jim, but I'd love to have one of your peckers in my mouth right now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Nice job.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I need to run a cord out there, I cuddle up next to the firebox to keep warm, 33 out right now so not too bad.
Had to put a towel on top of the smoker to keep the temps up.

Trying to catch up on the site while running back and forth to tonights smoke.

Oh, measured and from front door to there was 208'


----------



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh HAHAHAHAHA........
Oh man that was good, I didn't expect that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I can't stop laughing


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 22, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


Wow....... how did we not see this coming


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ditto,
I'll have to make some, I would rather have my own peckers!


----------



## dforbes (Dec 22, 2009)

You sure are dedicated to the craft. Great looking smoke, gonna have to try those.

ps: please send some of that snow my way

Dennis


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks Great, Strange Name but Great...


----------



## geaux tigers (Dec 22, 2009)

If there is a Hall Of Fame, or a best of, on this site, you got it.

Well done, looks good.

If I knew how to give points you would have them.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 22, 2009)

Now that's what I call dedicated to the craft.

I'd have given you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for just getting to the smoker. That incredible qview of the peckers and other stuff also deserves points but I'm limited to just once per person. Very nice over the top qview and smoke. Thanks for the Post.

I hope you have the position of the smoker punched into the memory of your gps in case it snows like that again.


----------



## meateater (Dec 23, 2009)

You are a determined smoker for sure.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 23, 2009)

FIU - what dedication! Either that or the fridge must have been really empty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't think I could shovel 10 ft of that mess, much less over 200!

We done, fella. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good looking q too! If you're gonna stay up there in snow country, you gotta move than darn smoker closer!!


----------



## miamirick (Dec 23, 2009)

fire, you moved up several notches in my book, either you really dont get along with the wife or you got to much goin on in the house,  but to dig a path that far to the smoker in the snow hats off to you.  love those peckers, i made a batch and took em to the catholic chuch fair and labeled the lid with big sharpie PIG PECKERS they went quick and were the talk of the crowd. 

by the way, if you drinl to much out there do you get lost going back to the house?


----------



## alx (Dec 23, 2009)

Another great thread there Jim....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not gonna touch the pecker jokes/thing though!!!!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 23, 2009)

The property has been in our family for so many generations I could walk around it blindfolded by now.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2009)

Well seeing as how this is a family oriented forum and we really want to keep the porn spammers off this site, please can we refrain from using such words as [email protected]@kers.  Porn spammers use search engines to look for sites that have words such as this and other body features posted. When the find such a site, they will try to dump as much of their smut as they can before they get caught and given the boot.

We have been fortunate in the fact that we have been able to keep such scum from posting here, but there is always that one lucky pig that some how makes it past the filters.

Your co-operation in keeping this a porn/spam free site is greatly appreciated.


Thanks-


----------



## treegje (Dec 23, 2009)

Those are yummy looking eats


----------



## chefrob (Dec 23, 2009)

X's 2!!!!!!!! i live in AZ for a reason..........you sir are an animal.


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, that's what you call wanting a smoke.  I've seen guys with the cig habit not go to that lenght to get a smoke.  One might have to wonder if the wifie my have given him the boot. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Well at any case I want bring up the p-word, but they was some good looking p-word thingies.  Gonna have to try some of those, when I get home.

Great looking Qview 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Charlie


----------



## fire it up (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone have a clever alternative name we could use instead, pork pickers, pork sticks, sausage wands...I'm not sure.
I liked the original name but you make a really good point Dutch and if you feel the name of the thread should be changed as well I'm perfectly fine with that.
Last thing I want to be responsible for is bringing spammers and the likes to the site.


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 23, 2009)

I gotta make me some Pig Peckers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 23, 2009)

Even your DOG was amazed at all the work you did for this smoke!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  good job!!!


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 23, 2009)

Hog Weenies?


----------



## fire it up (Dec 23, 2009)

I was thinking Pig Cicles but isn't that a name of one of our members on the site 
*PigCicles*











   Hmmm.... 


Thanks eaglewing, that was Guinness or as we more commonly refer toher "The Mule" or Muler.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 23, 2009)

Snow path, cold temps, fantastic smoke, and great Q-View all = 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing...


----------



## tg923 (Jan 3, 2010)

I fired my Weber with some lump charcoal (first time I had used it and it worked well) and some hickory chips for flavor and cooked it all indirectly. Thank you for the inspiration and the idea for these. I did up 3 dozen pig peckers last night and a fattie. All of it was a hit with my friends and they were begging for more!  Amazing how well these go with a few Bud Lights!! Thanks again! Larry, Wichita, KS.


----------

